# Saving emailed pics



## Jade Tigress (Apr 6, 2010)

Sometimes I receive photos via email that I want to save to my documents for future posting. Some can be saved without a problem, others default to a Firefox download and can't be retrieved. 

Is there a way to properly save these types of images? 

Thanks.


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 6, 2010)

I assume you don't get a right-click context menu for these, Pam?  If you do, then you can possibly track them back to their original URL source or save them off individually using "save picture as".

One thing you might try is to select all - copy the e-mail and then paste it into Word.  Sometimes the images go and you can then save them out seperately.  Sometimes they don't tho'; it's all a matter of how they were embedded in the first place.

There is always the old print-screen-and-paste-into-Paint tack of course :lol:.


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 6, 2010)

Why can't you retrieve your Firefox downloads by the way?  Or am I misunderstanding what you mean?


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 6, 2010)

Sukerkin said:


> I assume you don't get a right-click context menu for these, Pam?  If you do, then you can possibly track them back to their original URL source or save them off individually using "save picture as".
> 
> One thing you might try is to select all - copy the e-mail and then paste it into Word.  Sometimes the images go and you can then save them out seperately.  Sometimes they don't tho'; it's all a matter of how they were embedded in the first place.
> 
> There is always the old print-screen-and-paste-into-Paint tack of course :lol:.



Thanks Mark. I'll try that. 



Sukerkin said:


> Why can't you retrieve your Firefox downloads by the way?  Or am I misunderstanding what you mean?



It's only some of them, others I can save fine. I still get the right click box to "save image as". But when I do, it doesn't save to my documents like a normal file. It saves in my documents as with the Firefox icon and when you click on it it's nothing but a huge page that looks like this:


 ÿØÿà&#65533;JFIF&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;ÿâXICC_PROFILE&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;HLino&#65533;&#65533;mntrRGB XYZ Î&#65533;&#65533;	 &#65533;&#65533;1&#65533;&#65533;acspMSFT&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;IEC sRGB&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;öÖ&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;Ó-HP   &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;cprt&#65533;&#65533;P&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;3desc&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;lwtpt&#65533;&#65533;ð&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;bkpt&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;rXYZ&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;gXYZ&#65533;&#65533;,&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;bXYZ&#65533;&#65533;@&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;dmnd&#65533;&#65533;T&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;pdmdd&#65533;&#65533;Ä&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;vued&#65533;&#65533;L&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;view&#65533;&#65533;Ô&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;$lumi&#65533;&#65533;ø&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;meas&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;$tech&#65533;&#65533;0&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;rTRC&#65533;&#65533;<&#65533;&#65533;gTRC&#65533;&#65533;<&#65533;&#65533;bTRC&#65533;&#65533;<&#65533;&#65533;text&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;Copyright  (c) 1998 Hewlett-Packard Company&#65533;&#65533;desc&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;sRGB  IEC61966-2.1&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;sRGB  IEC61966-2.1&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;XYZ  &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;óQ&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;ÌXYZ &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;XYZ &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;o¢&#65533;&#65533;8õ&#65533;&#65533;XYZ  &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;b&#65533;&#65533;·&#65533;&#65533;ÚXYZ &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;$ &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;¶Ïdesc&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;IEC  http://www.iec.ch&#65533;&#65533;&#...;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;IEC http://www.iec.ch&#65533;&#65533;&#...;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;.IEC  61966-2.1 Default RGB colour space - sRGB&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;.IEC 61966-2.1  Default RGB colour space -  sRGB&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;desc&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;,Reference Viewing Condition in  IEC61966-2.1&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;,Reference Viewing Condition in  IEC61966-2.1&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;view&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;¤þ&#65533;_.&#65533;Ï&#65533;íÌ&#65533;&#65533;\&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;XYZ  &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;L	V&#65533;P&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;Wçmeas&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;sig &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;CRT  curv&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533; &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;#&#65533;(&#65533;-&#65533;2&#65533;7&#65533;;&#65533;@&#65533;E&#65533;J&#65533;O&#65533;T&#65533;Y&#65533;^&#65533;c&#65533;h&#65533;m&#65533;r&#65533;w&#65533;|&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;¤&#65533;©&#65533;®&#65533;²&#65533;·&#65533;¼&#65533;Á&#65533;Æ&#65533;Ë&#65533;Ð&#65533;Õ&#65533;Û&#65533;à&#65533;å&#65533;ë&#65533;ð&#65533;ö&#65533;û %+28>ELRY`gnu|¡©±¹ÁÉÑÙáéòú&/8AKT]gqz¢¬¶ÁËÕàëõ&#65533;!-8COZfr~¢®ºÇÓàìù  -;HUcq~¨¶ÄÓáðþ +:IXgw¦µÅÕåö'7HYj{


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 6, 2010)

Hmm, that looks like it's either defaulting to Save Target rather than Save Image or it's saving the file as some form of html or raw data.

If you have the options, try either Save Target or Copy Image and see where that gets you.  Or select a file type if you have the option when trying Save Image As

Oh, the sources aren't encrypted for security are they?


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 6, 2010)

If none of that works, try View Image, if you have that option.  That should open the source location's URL and let you get at the picture more directly.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 6, 2010)

Make sure the extension is still .jpg on those (also try .gif if .jpg doesn't work).  Might fix the problem.

Which email program are you using?


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 6, 2010)

Sukerkin said:


> Hmm, that looks like it's either defaulting to Save Target rather than Save Image or it's saving the file as some form of html or raw data.
> 
> If you have the options, try either Save Target or Copy Image and see where that gets you.  Or select a file type if you have the option when trying Save Image As



I'll try this too. 



Sukerkin said:


> Oh, the sources aren't encrypted for security are they?



I don't know. 

**edit***
ooooooo. I just went to "view image info" and it looks like it is a secure download. 



Bob Hubbard said:


> Make sure the extension is still .jpg on those (also try .gif if .jpg doesn't work).  Might fix the problem.
> 
> Which email program are you using?



I'll check the extension. I'm using yahoo mail, have been for years. 

**edit**
It's a .jpg but see above. So that's the problem? Secure download?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 6, 2010)

Try right click - view image
then right click - save image.


----------



## Tames D (Apr 6, 2010)

Sorry Pam. I didn't mean to put you through all this.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 7, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Try right click - view image
> then right click - save image.



I'll try that.

**edit**
It did the same thing. 



Tames D said:


> Sorry Pam. I didn't mean to put you through all this.



Not at all Tim! I'm seriously wondering about this because this is not the first time it's happened. I get some really cool photos via email forwards that I want to save, and sometimes I can and sometimes I can't. It's weird and I can't figure out what the problem is.  There was a very cool leopard pic I wanted to save, and dammit, I couldn't!


----------



## wushuguy (Apr 7, 2010)

well that garbage that shows up is actually the image file, that's what the code looks like. it knows it's a jpeg/jfif, but because the extension is either incorrect or not present, windows doesn't know how to open it.

like bob mentioned, rename the file to have the proper extension.

to make sure that the extension is correct, you have to go to the folder options > view tab> and make sure "hide extensions..." is unmarked. that way you can be sure that the last 3 letters after the dot is being changed. then the folder preview should show it as a jpg.

for example: 

file1 (rename to) file1.jpg   will let windows know it's a jpg.
or file1.XXX (what ever it may say, rename to) file1.jpg

anyway, without a screenshot or something of what the email view looks like or a screen shot of the folder it's it, that's about all i can say. btw, did you try downloading the images with other browsers? if opera or ie can't download it correct either, then yahoo screwed something up.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 7, 2010)

wushuguy said:


> well that garbage that shows up is actually the image file, that's what the code looks like. it knows it's a jpeg/jfif, but because the extension is either incorrect or not present, windows doesn't know how to open it.
> 
> like bob mentioned, rename the file to have the proper extension.
> 
> ...



I'll give that a shot! Thank you! :asian:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 8, 2010)

Sukerkin said:


> One thing you might try is to select all - copy the e-mail and then paste it into Word.  Sometimes the images go and you can then save them out seperately.  Sometimes they don't tho'; it's all a matter of how they were embedded in the first place.
> 
> .



Got it!!! I copied the image and pasted it into Word. Then saved it from Word and it worked!!!! Thank you everyone!!! :asian:


----------

